# Investments



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Following on from my previous thread about savings, Ive been looking st investing. Ive been looking at investment bonds. Can anyone explain these these to me in a little bit more detail please? Would be done through my bank;

https://www.hsbc.co.uk/1/2/personal...ssionid=0000GTXStBTq-fo62rL_hPdL1Qr:14eso242b

Was also investigating sharedealing, but that is something I know NOTHING about at this present time!!

Thank you.


----------



## rabbituk (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know if anybody will be able to help you on this one as it's a very big area. The basic idea of an investment bond is you tie you money up for a certain fixed period of time. As to what the investment is in, well that can be many things.

Perhaps for the first time, maybe look at getting a FTSE tracker (watch the providers charges - they do differ) and drip the same amount of money into it on a regular basis. If you want to learn more about investments then I can strongly recommend a book by Michael Brett called "How to read the financial pages". It covers lots of different types of investment products and is written for the lay person.

It might be prudent for the future to look at using your ISA allowances up. Even if you're not a higher rate tax payer now, one day you might be and the advantages of the ISA wrapper could then become significant.

Good luck!


----------

